# Mud Minnow Container



## spinconn (Oct 22, 2015)

I want to try mud minnows for the first time and want to buy some before buying a trap. I have a long drive to get to a bait shop that sells them. What kind of container do I need to bring? An open bucket will spill in the car I would think. Do I need to buy an aerated live bait well just to buy and try some?


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

You can use a five gallon bucket half full so it doesn't spill. Mud minnows are very tough so you wont need an aerator for the day. Just change the water out every few hours if its very hot. You can also buy an inexpensive foam bait bucket at the bait shop when u get there..


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

You can get by with a bucket or small soft sided cooler with some ice or a frozen water bottle at the bottom and then a couple layers of wet news paper...add some minnows then another layer of wet newspaper and so on. They will stay alive perfectly as long as it stays wet and somewhat cool.


----------



## spinconn (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks much guys, that makes it easy.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

justinfisch01 said:


> You can get by with a bucket or small soft sided cooler with some ice or a frozen water bottle at the bottom and then a couple layers of wet news paper...add some minnows then another layer of wet newspaper and so on. They will stay alive perfectly as long as it stays wet and somewhat cool.


soak the newspaper with SALT water.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

justinfisch01 said:


> You can get by with a bucket or small soft sided cooler with some ice or a frozen water bottle at the bottom and then a couple layers of wet news paper...add some minnows then another layer of wet newspaper and so on. They will stay alive perfectly as long as it stays wet and somewhat cool.


It MUST be salt water.....chlorinated water will kill them.....


----------



## spinconn (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks, I understand.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

If you want to use the bucket I would suggest going to a supermarket in the bakery or deli section and as for large bucket with a lid for it. Drill or cut small holes in the lid for air because the lid will snap on water tight.
Kim


----------



## spinconn (Oct 22, 2015)

So, with the aid of your collective advise I tried mud minnows and had success. I got a trap and have been having fun collecting them as well as fishing with them. I find that catching my own bait adds to the whole experience. But a question arises.

The first time I caught some I noticed sand fleas in the area while waiting for the trap to do its work. I caught a bunch of them and put them in the bucket thinking it would be good to have two kinds of live bait. I collected the minnows from the trap and put them in the bucket and went fishing. I had a large number of minnows, the trap was full. After a few hours of fishing I decided to try a sand flea for bait. There were hardly any sand fleas in the bucket.

Do mud minnows eat sand fleas?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

They eat pretty much anything dead. A stomped blue crab will fill a minnow trap quick.
Also works for eels but eel trap has to be in the shade to work


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Used to catch them a lot in the minnow trap...came home one time not realizing I still had one in the bucket. I put him in a twenty ounce Pepsi bottle with city tap water and he survived for two weeks...gave him a little bread and changed out the water every few days.....tough little bugger. Took mercy on him and turned him loose on the next trip to the beach. Couldn't believe he survived it.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

spinconn said:


> So, with the aid of your collective advise I tried mud minnows and had success. I got a trap and have been having fun collecting them as well as fishing with them. I find that catching my own bait adds to the whole experience. But a question arises.
> 
> The first time I caught some I noticed sand fleas in the area while waiting for the trap to do its work. I caught a bunch of them and put them in the bucket thinking it would be good to have two kinds of live bait. I collected the minnows from the trap and put them in the bucket and went fishing. I had a large number of minnows, the trap was full. After a few hours of fishing I decided to try a sand flea for bait. There were hardly any sand fleas in the bucket.
> 
> Do mud minnows eat sand fleas?


I may be wrong but I think sand fleas need oxygen to survive....don't think you can completely submerge them in water. I agree ...catching bait is sometimes as entertaining as fishing. It's all part of the experience of being there. Others here may have an opinion on keeping sand fleas alive...I think wet sand will work, not a lot of water, at least for the better part of a day.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Not to ramble on about that mud minnow. He could have easily been used for bait but the others met that fate and he dodged the bullet. Don't know if it was the tap water or the the kitchen light but after two weeks he was bleached out. Almost white, but very much healthy.


----------

